# Game #49: Los Angeles Lakers (39-9) @ Boston Celtics (41-9) [2/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5:00PM
TNT


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game is so huge.

50/50 chance that this line up will be the one that plays Boston in the finals (assuming both teams make it there). Since there is no Bynum for this game and maybe the rest of the season, it would be great to see Lakers hustle, play good defense, and get a victory in Boston. (I don't think it's going to happen, but it would be a huge confidence boost).


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Is Garnett playing in this game or does he still have the flu?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> Is Garnett playing in this game or does he still have the flu?


Don't know for a fact, but I'd bet money on him being there...

This is the Lakers were talking about. Boston wants to make a statement after Christmas.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah I wasn't going to count him out of this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pau had some great shooting tonight (vs Raptors), but his post defense brings shivers down my spine.

I can just see Perkins pushing him around, and Rondo getting layups on him all night. I hope he comes in and plays tough. None of that flopping bull**** like the finals, he's got to be a presence and at least attempt to discourage layups. 

These are the kind of games that Kobe cant save our asses if no one else is stepping up defensively.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a feeling that the Lakers will be getting abused. From watching tonights defense, all I can do is shudder when thinking about tomorrow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Seriously, tonight's Raptors game was horrible. Hopefully they were looking ahead to Boston, because there's no excuse for D that poor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel said:


> Please win.


Post of the Year?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> Post of the Year?


Every post of mine is the Post of the Year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Every post of mine is the Post of the Year.


Post of the Year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Post of the Year.


:biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're not competing hard enough consistently enough. We gotta start playing with desperate abandon on both ends limit the stupid offensive plays. The celtics will be fired up and out of their minds ready. 

We gotta match their intensity with extreme determination. We need to see some charges taken some over the back fouls competing. Some hard fouls and weakside shot blocking by Kobe and LO. 

Some drop your shoulders hard determined drives by Gasol. Just massive effort early and then use our execution late. 

PJ needs to be mindful of the Early Hook for Walton. Go straight to Ariza the hell with Space cadet. And Sasha and Farmar have to come focused and ready to shoot and pay special attention to House no running under screens but hard traps. And Powell throwing himself around. 

And lastly Mihm glued to the bench.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Go Lakers! I won't be able to watch it but I'll keep myself updated on the score.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A reporter asked Phil if this was just another game. He outright said, "No. It's Boston vs. Lakers." I will seriously give up drinking for a month or something to that effect for a win tonight. So let's _wheel_ on in there and beat these guys. Plus, you never know. These two teams could end up tied at the end of the season for the best record.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Struggled right off the bat, but bounced right back and have a 17-14 lead now. Odom got two fouls, but Powell has come in for him and I think already has a block (looked like he got a piece of the ball on Rondo's attempt).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Boston blaring U2 in their arena and the fans seem to really like it. Not surprising in the least. Glad we're winning, but we're taking some bad shots early in the shotclock and the Celts have missed a few easy ones. Kobe getting to the lane.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the key stats early is that we're out-rebounding them right now, 12-8. I definitely didn't expect us to win the rebounding battle coming in so if we can keep that up, it's going to be huge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23-20 lead for the Lakers after 1 quarter. Good ****! Kobe with 10 points (on 5/10 shooting), 4 rebounds & 3 assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrific start to the 2nd quarter! Keep it up! 9-point lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit - Odom just picked up his 3rd foul. Farmar also has 3 after picking 3rd one up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm with a clean catch off of a bullet pass! I wish these ******* officials would swallow their whistles a bit. Let em play..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Apparently Reggie forgot about Boston serenading Kobe with MVP chants. That was before they were good of course, so obviously was a different fanbase.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit. 2 turnovers lead to 5 quick points for Boston (all by Eddie House) and the lead is down to 4.

Focus and stop turning it over!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Baaaaad lineup by Phil. I wish he would have waited one possession to call this timeout. Kobe had House posted with KG(who he could have gone right around) coming over to help.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

No molesting the Celtics, fellas. This one's already over. Mail it in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still playing well overall, but stop letting Eddie House get wide open when he's in the game. He's been on an absolute TEAR lately from 3-point range.

By the way, I hate Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> No molesting the Celtics, fellas. This one's already over. Mail it in.


*No personal attacks.* Or are you kidding i'm not really sure.

Anyway, damn this is an awesome game, Powell is playing great and Kobe/Gasol are playing well too.

Lets go Lakers!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Still playing well overall, but stop letting Eddie House get wide open when he's in the game. He's been on an absolute TEAR lately from 3-point range.
> 
> By the way, I hate Kendrick Perkins.


So does every other normal looking person in the world, IE. everyone in the world except Sam I Am and KG.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We are very lucky to be up by one right now. This was not a well played quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

By the way, I know Perkins has made a successful life for himself. But his parents had no business entering the gene pool if they could make something that ugly.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

VanillaPrice said:


> *No personal attacks.* Or are you kidding i'm not really sure.


_*Baiting is not allowed here.*_


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Allen misses a wide open jumper to close the first half. We should be down by a lot more right now, so that is encouraging.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks that we played so well for the 1st half and are still down 1 right now. Talk about losing momentum...

Hopefully we come out with a ton of confidence and just keep doing what we're doing (except for the not rebounding and stupid turnovers).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> Well I have to say, you are little bit entertaining from time to time.
> 
> 39-10
> 
> ...


How is the record relevant at all considering the we're so close anyway?

*Unnecessary..*


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Huh? How is a record relevant? I'm just saying - that will be the record after the game.

LeBron? Huuh?! You got a lot of things on your mind, fella.

Anyway, Lakers don't look like a champ team. Good start, sloppy finish. As usual. Celtics start lazy like Paul Pierce's first step but then go all Rondo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is not the place to ruffle feathers. We are here to discuss this game. We don't need any insults, no matter how subtle they may be. Keep it on topic or get out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to draw some fouls and get to the line. How's he 0/0 from the stripe right now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't take stupid shots to start the quarter, Kobe...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We go from up 9 to down 8...excellent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe to Rondo: "You cut that **** out."


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Very unnecessary for Kobe to snap...game over tho...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher is hitting some very timely shots for us to not allow any momentum Boston's way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> Very unnecessary for Kobe to snap...game over tho...


Unnecessary? Rondo pushed him. And don't come in here and start baiting with your "game over" ****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Boston D-Bags...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Garnett/Odom start talking now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've got to hit our free throws - can't afford Fisher missing one.

4th foul on Rondo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is there any way to get a censor bar on my tv every time they zoom in on Perkins?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Man we cannot let Ray get an inch on us, it seems like he never misses.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Man we cannot let Ray get an inch on us, it seems like he never misses.


It's not Ray I'm worried about; it's Eddie House. We CONTINUE to leave him open.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Sasha out of the game. That is the third time he has left a shooter to collapse in the paint when bigs had already rotated over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These missed free throws are going to come back and bite us in the ***.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a bunch of idiots. It wasn't long ago that the whole Boston Garden WAS chanting MVP for Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4th foul on Garnett; nice.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Excellent. Keep working the ball to Gasol. I doubt KG will be guarding him much for the rest of this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What a bunch of idiots. It wasn't long ago that the whole Boston Garden WAS chanting MVP for Kobe.


The announcers are old; they don't have good memories. :biggrin:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> It's not Ray I'm worried about; it's Eddie House. We CONTINUE to leave him open.


You are right, House has been absolutly KILLING us today, and it amazes me that we keep on letting him get shot after shot..

On a positive note though, we're not letting them bully us around as much, and Garnett just picked up his fourth foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you ****ing serious? MAKE YOUR FREE THROWS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate Eddie House. A lot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HUGE 3's!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Terrible defense on that possession.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Miller proving why great NBA players don't always make great analysts. Bashing Sasha for taking a foul when the Lakers had a foul to give. Hope Ariza is okay.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I cannot stand Eddie House, he is the biggest douche bag to ever play Basketball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to pull it together here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Gasol out to start the 4th...let's see what happens.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice shot there by Farmar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar again! Let's go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many more missed FT's will we have this quarter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Powe? Seriously?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is atrocious.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Celtics are getting anything they want around the basket. On the other hand, we are down by four with Gasol and Kobe having not touched the floor in the fourth quarter. I like our chances here. Enough with the missed FT's though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really think that we're gonna pull this one out.


Wow Jordan back to back!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really feel we should be winning this game right now, which is what makes it all the more frustrating to watch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LOL @ Allen's Manu-like flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I really think that we're gonna pull this one out.
> 
> 
> Wow Jordan back to back!!


I'm with you. We have done everything to shoot ourselves in the foot, and well within striking distance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is an awesome game go lakers!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom made a FT! WTF?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, I don't mean to take you what you do for granted. But make some ****ing shots.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

HIT SOME ****ING FREETHROWS!!

Our interior defense is pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get some stops, for the love of God. Get some stops!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

WTf come on with these turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Garnett fouls out!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sit down KG.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Grab the ball walton you had that one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gasol hacks KG twice...they call nothing.Fisher falls down without being touched by anyone and they DQ Garnett...The ref who called that should be suspended


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kobe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Diable said:


> Gasol hacks KG twice...they call nothing.Fisher falls down without being touched by anyone and they DQ Garnett...The ref who called that should be suspended


Maybe theres still betting going on lol.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe Mother ****ing Bryant!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Gasol hacks KG twice...they call nothing.Fisher falls down without being touched by anyone and they DQ Garnett...The ref who called that should be suspended


The Pierce fouls were pretty ****ty too. The refs need to let each team play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> These missed free throws are going to come back and bite us in the ***.


This.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

That's my only reaction right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe Bryant is incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No more fouls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

terrible shot choice. We're gonna lose on a Ray Allen shot now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

.....


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Do they have to replay them beating the sixers it hurt enough the first time.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

OT 

What a great game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

GREAT defense by Kobe! Overtime!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, great defense by Paul, then returned by great defense by Kobe.

OT BABY!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That Sprite slam dunk contest commercial is starting to piss me off. Almost takes the luster out of this OT.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kobe what the hell are you doing!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That looked like it was off Boston...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

come on gasol got to hit those.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep the defense locked in here. Don't leave the shooters.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe needs to get hot again, my God we've only made 53% of our freethrows and we are in OT?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank you Lamar Odom!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to have a heart attack any second now.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow lamar makeing both

DEFENSE DEFENSE!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PLEASE!!!!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

3 seconds!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

LAKERS WIN 

good for the celtics thats for that damn 3 to beat the sixers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Woooooooo!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lakersssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a great game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes... Thank You God!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DNKO said:


> Very unnecessary for Kobe to snap...game over tho...


You called it bro.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wow best game ive seen in a long time.

Lakers are showing so much heart. great thing to see.

luke still sucks though


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow DNKO must feel so cool right now.

I did NOT expect us to win this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are gonna be NBA champs they showed me tonight that they can get grimey to win a game. 

They scrapped the fought they didn't give in, Pau stood up strong, LO found the intensity, Farmar was agressive, Walton played good defense and hustled. Powell just started throwing dudes around which I loved, we got in their faces thats how you compete. 

We have the look of a champion now. I see it and when our center comes back in 5-6 weeks. We are gonna kick ***. 

Beat the Celtics on the 2nd of a back to back on a night when we miss free throws, Kobe loses his shooting touch early Pierce hemming him up late and we get the win wow. 

Big Big win. 

Kobe's defenses on Pierce was outstanding tonight as was Pierce's on Kobe though Kobe snuck those huge 3's. 

Now on to the Cavs to end their streak and go 6-0 on the trip.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just wana say, **** Boston!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm going to have a heart attack any second now.


I felt like that the whole 4th quarter and ot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally got to login here for once, without errors!

Great win guys! I didn't expect to win this game either... I couldn't watch the last few seconds, as I was afraid I was going to have a stroke.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Oh hell ya! What a way to start the weekend!! Buck Foston!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> Buck Foston!!!


haha, that should totally be our new forum slogan.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Anything Is Possssiiiibbbbbbulllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel said:


> Please win.


Hey Basel, see what happens when you ask nicely. Please continue this in the future. 
Thank you,
Kobe


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

My only concern tonight was why the hell wasn't Ariza getting any burn? Is Phil Jackson really so convinced in Luke's magical passing abilities that he'd keep Ariza on the bench for all but 42 minutes of the game? Seems crazy as hell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> Hey Basel, see what happens when you ask nicely. Please continue this in the future.
> Thank you,
> Kobe


I'll be sure to continue to ask politely. :biggrin:


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you guys really think the lakers werent going to win? I was confident i even put money on the lakers lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After the 1st quarter, I was confident in them. Prior to that, I knew we had a chance, but I didn't think it was a good one.

What a statement game! We're not backing down just because Bynum got injured! 5-0 on the road trip so far! And oh how sweet it is!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought we were gonna lose... because it seemed like the ball kept bouncing boston's way, especially at the end of regulation. plus they started getting physical after the first quarter.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol: what a *****


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Celtics guard Ray Allen: "I thought I was pushed. I almost twisted ... I think I did twist my ankle. I thought I was fouled. ... We had some calls that went our way, some calls didn't."


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2009/02/lakers-beat-celtics.html

:lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.lakersmedia.com/video/index.php?p=868

slap that ***!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win for LA tonight. Enjoy it tonight. Sunday brings another huge game, Cavs in Cleveland where they haven't lost all season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wasn't real confident we would win because of the back to back but thought we had a chance and wouldn't get beat down.I knew we would hang early just didn't know if we were gonna fade late though I thought Kobe was worn out late in the game. Luckily our defense held up. 

I don't have as much anxiety against the Cavs for some reason though they are equal or better than the Celtics.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just finished the game. Had class, so I record it. Avoided the forums, avoid phone calls (although by the amount I new there would probably be good news). Came home, watched it as if it were live.... 

What a ****ing game. After watching this game, I'm less worried about Boston and more worried about the Cavs.. Because unless Boston makes something happen soon, they are not getting past the Cavs to go to the finals.

The credit must go to Gasol and Odom. Both guys knew that without Bynum we lacked a physical presence in the paint, and they both stepped up big time and made it happen. On both ends of the floor they were aggressive, and you got to love seeing Odom and KG talking the smack.

Kobe had an off shooting night, but played good defense and hit some big buckets in the second half. 

**** Boston!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

agreed with you alls even although as I told you before I am also a celts fan(and I had them down to win as well) we deserved this win and now bring on sunday and lets end this cavs home winning streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How is someone both a Lakers/Celtics AND Knicks fan? I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> agreed with you alls even although as I told you before I am also a celts fan(and I had them down to win as well) we deserved this win and now bring on sunday and lets end this cavs home winning streak


Shouldn't you be named NBAteamsFan89? :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Big BIG WIN!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Shouldn't you be named NBAteamsFan89? :lol:


well believe me it IS possible


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> well believe me it IS possible


I don't know about all that. That's like being a fan of democracy AND communism


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

knicksfan89 said:


> agreed with you alls even although as I told you before I am also a celts fan(and I had them down to win as well) we deserved this win and now bring on sunday and lets end this cavs home winning streak


AJ23 is that you? jk


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> I don't know about all that. That's like being a fan of democracy AND communism


hell yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Post-Game Locker Talk: Trevor Ariza





Post-Game Locker Talk: Lamar Odom





Post-Game Locker Talk: Pau Gasol





Post-Game Locker Talk: Kobe Bryant





Post-Game Locker Talk: Phil Jackson




*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Also, who do you guys want as the POTG? I think it's either Pau or Odom, and most likely Pau.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a game! Thats two streaks we have stopped for the celtics now!

Pau probably deserves POTG but my vote is going toward Odom. He had a really good game. He started out like a little *****, and he missed way too many FT's, but he really dialed it up a notch in the 2nd half. 

I cant believe we missed 12 FTs and still won. What a break. That just cannot happen anymore.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

POTG Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

On Christmas day, it was Gasol who brushed off the stigma of being soft in the crucial minutes of the game. Last night, it was Odom. He gets my vote for POTG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Odom. Him squaring up KG was a highlight for me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom it is!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah LO was the man he scored and scrapp3ed made the clutch free throws and clutch pass to Pau. 18 second half points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom for me too.. and that after game interview.. The modesty.. Very refreshing.

Not backing down to KG was a nice touch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> AJ23 is that you? jk


Nice dig there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Nice dig there.


lol You know I was jk dude. I respect your position of your fan-hood even if sometimes it's a bit odd.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

This game cost me money and nerves.

It's not fair. Not fair that refs gave those 2 fouls to KG and definitely a rip off not sending Ray Ray to the FT line in the last shot.

But it's all good. Tables will turn eventually...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DNKO said:


> This game cost me money and nerves.
> 
> It's not fair. Not fair that refs gave those 2 fouls to KG and definitely a rip off not sending Ray Ray to the FT line in the last shot.
> 
> But it's all good. Tables will turn eventually...


It's about time they actually started calling fouls on Boston. I know Boston's a physical team, but it was getting a little old watching KG push off everyone for rebounds, and then see Gasol get called for weak *** ticky tach fouls last season. 

Bout time the fields even.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> This game cost me money and nerves.
> 
> It's not fair. Not fair that refs gave those 2 fouls to KG and definitely a rip off not sending Ray Ray to the FT line in the last shot.
> 
> But it's all good. Tables will turn eventually...


:boohoo2:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

DNKO said:


> This game cost me money and nerves.
> 
> It's not fair. Not fair that refs gave those 2 fouls to KG and definitely a rip off not sending Ray Ray to the FT line in the last shot.
> 
> But it's all good. Tables will turn eventually...


Need a snuggie? :admin: I gave one to little Richards yesterday. You guys can share one if you'd like.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I take season loss over playoff loss anytime, thanks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> I take season loss over playoff loss anytime, thanks!


Last year was last year - better team won. It's an entirely new season now, though, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, Kobe wishes he'd get sent to the free throw line for little **** like that.. Kobe can get beat up, smacked, hit in the head, whatever and get completely ignored. 

Nothing more pathetic than fans making excuses and crying after a loss... Especially when the Lakers were undermanned, on the second night of a back to back, on the road.

Pathetic.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

^ whoooa you really are supersensitive on this subject.

Excuses? I just said - I would call that shot a foul. 

Saying Kobe doesn't get to the line is a statement of its own, I won't get into that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DNKO said:


> ^ whoooa you really are supersensitive on this subject.
> 
> Excuses? I just said - I would call that shot a foul.
> 
> Saying Kobe doesn't get to the line is a statement of its own, I won't get into that.


You think that play, was worthy of Allen shooting free throws? :lol: I mean look at the space, even Allen tried to push fisher away and missed him completely because of the two feet or more space between them leading into the shot that Gasol got a part of. 

Man, games would be in 5 hours long if they called that crap all the time. Kobe would get 30 FT's a night. I'm not senstive on the subject, just right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Super sensitive? You're the one who came in here crying about things not being fair.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Funny part on the replay is how Ray slides a couple of feet before pulling up. He traveled IMO, it also seems like Fisher touches Allen on the elbow after the travel.
People who say Kobe would of got that call don't watch many Laker games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> No molesting the Celtics, fellas. This one's already over. Mail it in.





DNKO said:


> Huh? How is a record relevant? I'm just saying - that will be the record after the game.
> 
> LeBron? Huuh?! You got a lot of things on your mind, fella.
> 
> Anyway, Lakers don't look like a champ team. Good start, sloppy finish. As usual. Celtics start lazy like Paul Pierce's first step but then go all Rondo.





DNKO said:


> Very unnecessary for Kobe to snap...game over tho...


:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

2 Basel: you're taking the meaning of the word "crying" to a whole new height. I'm not nowhere near cryiong about it. Don't try to make me look like I am cos I'm not.

Yeah, I was trash talking about early victory, that's cos I forgot how old and slow Boston get and I didn't know KG was gonna get kicked out the game.

Win is a win, ok, it was a close one but still, no one remembers nothing more than the outcome.

Ray Allen was not flagrantly fouled, but I would call that a veteran trick.

And I'm 100% sure and I can bet anything on it - that - put some NBA All Star in that same spot, same position, same shot in the last seconds...

I would say........7 out of 10 times, refs would fall for it.

I'm sure.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol: :lol:

Please DNKO, continue to make predictions. They always seem to work out in our favor.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Man, Kobe wishes he'd get sent to the free throw line for little **** like that.. Kobe can get beat up, smacked, hit in the head, whatever and get completely ignored.
> 
> Nothing more pathetic than fans making excuses and crying after a loss... Especially when the Lakers were undermanned, on the second night of a back to back, on the road.
> 
> Pathetic.


ray was actually talking about fisher holding him BEFORE taking the shot. i dont' think it should have been a foul call either way though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> ray was actually talking about fisher holding him BEFORE taking the shot. i dont' think it should have been a foul call either way though.


I KNOW what he said.

The point is that Fisher played him just like anyone would in the final seconds of the game. Kobe has had a ton of final second shots this season, most of them were against people playing far more physical than what Fisher did. This is typical Ray Allen speak, he's always been a total crybaby. 

Add to the fact that he still even had a chance at getting a decent shot off, as Fisher ran right by him trying to keep up. The only problem for him was a seven footer actually rotated out to help, instead of letting him simply shoot over Fisher.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> lol You know I was jk dude. I respect your position of your fan-hood even if sometimes it's a bit odd.


Yeah I know it's all good.

Let me break it down to you, and I'll explain my position as far as enjoying other basketball stars, and basketball teams as much as the teams in my geographical area.

I will start by saying I was born in Oakland California, lived in the bay area the majority of my life before moving to Seattle, and later on to Portland. So as you might guess the Warriors were one of my favorite teams growing up. Once I moved to Seattle, I started following the Sonics, but even though I moved to Portland years before the Seattle Sonics lost their team I realized a few things. I first and for most realized I like backing winners, I've backed plenty of losing teams my whole life.

The home team, its a total scam. You have all these teams, but it's not really a team, what it is it's an organization, and they headquarter their organization in a certain city, so they got this corporation and here is where it's headquartered, and your going to become a fan, does that mean you live where ever they make nestle quick you have to become a nestle quick fan, and that doesn't make any sense. Your essentially cheering for laundry, because it says Los Angeles or Lakers on the uniform, well who cares about that ? to me it doesn't matter, especially in this day, and age, with the I-Net, and cable TV, and everything you can be a fan of any team. So your not stuck having to back some loser team like for many years for me when I was living in Seattle the Sonics, or when I was living in Campbell and San Jose, and Oakland, the Warriors. So as it is, I like a lot of players, and teams across the country.

Now as long as the organization is good, such as the Lakers,I will back them, but that doesn't mean I won't back other organizations that are good. Now for example I won't back the Thunder, because of their swindle typical corporate moves to steal IMO the Sonics, I won back the Clippers because of the horrible organization they run, I wont back the Cavs, because I don't like certain players their organization puts on the hardwood, and I won't back certain teams because of their bad basketball like the Knicks, I hate the Knicks and the basketball the play is disgusting. However I will always back the Lakers organization because they continue to put out a competitive team, hire a good coach, and play basketball the right way, and do what they have to do to stay competitive. It's a good organization. 

So if anyone wants to call me a front runner I'm fine with that. I believe a saying like that is very played out, and old school, but if that's a front runner I'm fine with that. I want to watch the best organizations. And I'll tell you something at the end of any given year, my team's have a shot. Okay, and I'm enjoying watching basketball when playoff time comes. Let's see how much the LA fans enjoy it that are Clipper fans.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yeah I know it's all good.
> 
> Let me break it down to you, and I'll explain my position as far as enjoying other basketball stars, and basketball teams as much as the teams in my geographical area.
> 
> ...


Then why do you jump ship and root for another team to win during the playoffs? Why aren't you posting in the Celtics forum ever? Last year you were rooting for the Lakers in playoffs whole time, then randomly jump to the Celtics bandwagon. Seems like you just jump ship whenever you feel the team you were rooting for won't win a series in the playoffs / do well in a season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Yeah I know it's all good.
> 
> Let me break it down to you, and I'll explain my position as far as enjoying other basketball stars, and basketball teams as much as the teams in my geographical area.
> 
> ...


Methinks you glorify your 'fanhood'. Yeesh...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least he's honest about his bandwagon jumping.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> At least he's honest about his bandwagon jumping.


True...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Then why do you jump ship and root for another team to win during the playoffs? Why aren't you posting in the Celtics forum ever? Last year you were rooting for the Lakers in playoffs whole time, then randomly jump to the Celtics bandwagon. Seems like you just jump ship whenever you feel the team you were rooting for won't win a series in the playoffs / do well in a season.


I'm not jumping teams. I have about 15 organizations that I watch on league pass all year in the NBA. I do post in the Celtics forum, maybe a little less than the LA forum, because as much as i like the Celtics or any other team, the Lakers organization have my number one guy in Kobe. I never abandoned the Lakers last season, I simply knew in my heart of hearts, that the Celtics were the better constructed team, and that's why I was happy for the Celtics to win the championship. The reason I was so harsh about Kobe is because as my favorite player, his performance in the finals was underwhelming to me. It frustrated me. I don't just jump teams when ever the team it seems like I'm only rooting for is losing. For example I'm also a big Houston Rockets fan, you can find posts by me, and threads stated in the Houston forum as well by me, I was rooting for the Rockets in the playoffs as much as the Lakers last year, but they lost , i didn't start liking Utah all of a sudden, because i don't support their organization. If the Lakers played the Cavs last year I wouldn't of been happy or rooted for the Cavs if the Lakers lost, because I don't like the Cavs. Last year just so happened to have two organizations I'm a fan of, and two teams that have some of my favorite players on, last year was a win win for me. But it doesn't always happen that way. I'm sure you may remember arguing with tons of Mavericks fans when they faced the Heat, I supported the Heat when they were down 0-2 in that finals. It turned out Heat won, but I didn't know that. I never rooted for the Mavs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Methinks you glorify your 'fanhood'. Yeesh...


Your entitled to your opinion. I just wanted to make it clear why I follow many teams, and players. You don't have to agree with it, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> At least he's honest about his bandwagon jumping.


Thank you, yes call me a front runner, I'm fine with that. But I do have my reasons for it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> This game cost me money and nerves.
> 
> It's not fair. Not fair that refs gave those 2 fouls to KG and definitely a rip off not sending Ray Ray to the FT line in the last shot.
> 
> But it's all good. Tables will turn eventually...


Hahahahahhahaahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha.

Anyway, we showed that we arn't the same team that we were in June, and that even though we might not have Bynum we can still beat them.


----------

